# Deceased Discovered



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Been in the business for 15 years, and came across a deceased person... my first, whatta experince... looking for others who have experienced the same.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 17, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Been in the business for 15 years, and came across a deceased person... my first, whatta experince... looking for others who have experienced the same.


......


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Been in the business for 15 years, and came across a deceased person... my first, whatta experince... looking for others who have experienced the same.


Every time I hand over the final invoice


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Bergstrom said:


> Every time I hand over the final invoice


That's a hoot...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Bergstrom said:


> Every time I hand over the final invoice


I'm in tears :laughing::laughing:



Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Been in the business for 15 years, and came across a deceased person... my first, whatta experince... looking for others who have experienced the same.


Was it dead and stinkin'? Gets easier as you get older.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

One of our roofing crews had there dad helping them on the roof and he collapsed on the roof and died. He had a massive heart attack, quite a sad situation for us, the crew and the HO. Quite a scene at the job site to say the least.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

skyhook said:


> Was it dead and stinkin'? Gets easier as you get older.


No it was'nt stinkin... its winter here in the Northeast. Just dead...and quite shocking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

So what happened?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> So what happened?


http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/...m-Caught-in-Florida--138063398-138063413.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow...And you found that?


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Was this half eaten homeless man the person you came across? WOW....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Holy Smokes- I don't envy you man...

I used to mow alot of grass as a kid in high school- I was sometimes the only person that some of my elderly clients had contact with each week- I was always afraid that I would find them passed away in their recliner chair... it never happened though.

It is one thing to come across an elderly person who passed in their sleep, but something else entirely to come across what you did... I hope for your sake that you are yanking our chains...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We had a crew find a dead guy in a pile of clothes in a shed during a trashout. He had apparently gone inside the shed to smoke crack and sleep and froze to death over night. They had been walking over and on top of him all morning before they found him. Also found a woman dead of a drug overdose during an eviction. Her pitbull and puppies had been inside with her for a week and ending up chewing off her face and neck.
We also handle suicide cleanups, crime and accident scenes, etc. That is honestly better money than lead or mold abatement.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We also handle suicide cleanups, crime and accident scenes, etc. That is honestly better money than lead or mold abatement.



The movie "Sunshine Cleaning" come to mind? :whistling


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh man, finding someone that passes away is one thing, but finding someone murdered and hacked up


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

jf as you see lot of smartass heartless people here,ive never endured that and hope i never do either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I found one, doing a re cut shot gun suicide. Told them I wanted a trip charge and one guy asked for photos. NO lie.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

oc its no surprise they wanted pics


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ocsnapper said:


> I found one, doing a re cut shot gun suicide. Told them I wanted a trip charge and one guy asked for photos. NO lie.


This I believe!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

I never found a actual dead person but...

I had a house I went to for a 2nd bid. I walked in and instantly noticed a bad smell. It wasn't horrible upon entering...kinda along the lines of a dead animal. Then I enter the basement and the smell hit me like a ton of bricks. It was so bad I instantly started gagging and dry heaving. The splatter spot on the basement floor reminded the person I was working with the whole situation at this property. 

The old fella that lived there apparently had just got off his excersize bike, had a massive heart attack, and died on his living room floor (1st story) then laid there for 10 days (in August heat) before a family member found him. 

There was a section of carpet removed in the living room where someone had cleaned the area up. I guess they forgot to get the downstairs where all his fluids drained to after 10 days of laying dead. 

I don't know if you have ever experienced a smell like this before but I know I'll never forget it.


----------



## Dave/Shane (May 16, 2014)

I can just imagine Dave and I finding a dead body ! It would go like Dave honey come here . He would be like what babe ? Just come here . As he sees dead body he says make sure you take photos and measure it. That's cubic yardage ...


----------

